# Arc AAA - E1e/KL1 over/under Mount



## McGizmo (Nov 16, 2002)

The T-slot for the pocket clip on the SureFire flashlights is begging for exploration. My first abuse of this mounting point is below:







MORE INFO 

You can hold this in your hand in the tactical mode with the Arc on and your thumb on the button for the KL1. Instant High Beam





Move over 10X, there's a new little kid in town!

Consider the possabilities! NVG's, IR Arc AAA and the TID on the KL1 bezel (yes it fits). Hunting field mice was never easier! Locate them with the stealth of the IR and then blind and bag them with the KL1. Yup, I think it's time to quit my day job..................





- Don


----------



## rycen (Nov 16, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## lambda (Nov 16, 2002)

McGizmo,

Very nice! 

I never even thought about an "over/under" mount like that. As always, you be breaking new ground and pushing the limits. 

Field mice better take note!


----------



## W4DIZ (Nov 16, 2002)

Nice job Don



I like it.




David


----------



## Darell (Nov 16, 2002)

Hmmm. "Pushing the limits" or *ignoring the limits altogether?{b}

This thing belongs on PK's famous "gadget gun" for sure!*


----------



## DSpeck (Nov 16, 2002)

Arrrgh! I never would have thought of that! Cool!


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 16, 2002)

Leave it to the 'Giz to come up with a really new and interesting configuration. Could see it mounted on one of my night hunting airguns, right above the scope -- which brings to mind the question: you make that silver colored ring mount with the grub screw? Looks like a scope ring, the one with the twist on Weaver Clamp feet. Please _tell_ me it is and that it fits right in the SF's T-slot! (so I don't have to go find my own machinist)

Thanks for sharing this Don -- and _answer my question!_


----------



## Deviant (Nov 16, 2002)

McGizmo

nice





looks like a rescue/supply ship docked on the mother ship. I like the docking bay the most

after charlie's luxeon alien abduction we have the human hitting back wif the McGizmo spaceship


----------



## yclo (Nov 16, 2002)

!?


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 16, 2002)

*SPACE AGE*


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey I just thought of something -- with the carabiner posed up like that, Streamlight should adopt this setup with its smaller light on its biggerlight, and then the *Scorpion* will truly have become aptly named...


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 16, 2002)

Sorry Charlie, (always wanted to say that



)

I made the mount myself. I turned off the lights and played with this thing and it really is cool walking around with the Arc AAA on and then a pushof a button and the KL1's beam stomps right on top of the Arc's beam! It is the same feel you get with the A2 only scaled way down.

I am looking forward to making some other goodies to go into the T slot. Perhaps some, if they warrant it, will end up in Dat2zips E-store..................

Thanks for the kind words guys.

- Don


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 16, 2002)

How about a titanium T bolt with locking nut? The C amd M series are also prone to being victim to T abuse...................


----------



## kodiak (Nov 16, 2002)

That is a real sweet set-up, kudos to your inginuity. I love my E1E and my CMG Ultra, I think I will make something similar for those TWO


----------



## BradN (Nov 16, 2002)

My idea for the slot was to make a new clip with the vial out of a Glow ring in it. That way you have a way to see you light in total darkness, providing that the new clip is facing you.

Very cool McGizmo. I like it!


----------



## dangee (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Sorry Charlie, (always wanted to say that
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">u made the mount yourself? do u own or have access to a drop forge foundry? cool. as it looks very much like a cast aluminum piece. to properly forge a aluminum piece of stock requires extensive knowledge of mineral properties of metals, and proper pressure exaust assemblies of forging equipment. ie: extremely expensive. a langston 300ies two form forging press(one of the least expensive) goes for around $25,000 (used) to cast aluminum properly (no weak spots caused by air bubbles and incorrect alloy components). i need one of your assemblies. such a great idea. so is it cast or billet machined?


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 16, 2002)

Hi Dangee,

The mount is billet. I turned the 6061T6 Al barstock on the lathe. I have a cool radius tool which allows for easy ball shapes. I held the part in an indexing 5C collet holder on the drill press for drilling the through hole. I finished it off with glass bead blasting and that's why it has the cast look texture.

- Don


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 16, 2002)

When one of you _people_ give an explanation I just hear Charlie Brown's teacher. I would like to mention that the mount looks suspiciously like a helmet that has been cruely bored through. I won't ask what happened to the helmet's owner.

Tomorrow I'm getting a new black suit, thin black tie, some retro sunglasses and a pen strobe.


----------



## yclo (Nov 17, 2002)

Hmm... E2e/T-head/5W bikelight...


----------



## yclo (Nov 17, 2002)

Thinking out loud:

T-slot, bolt
two E2e's together,
mount M4 T-head on somehow,
double barrel M4....


----------



## Nerd (Nov 17, 2002)

Add a 500 lumens lamp assy and you are good for blinding some baddies....


----------



## bucken (Nov 17, 2002)

Poor man's imitation... but isn't imitation flattery?





Just a couple of small cable ties. It really feels more secure than it looks, and is easily reversible.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 17, 2002)

Bucken,

I like it! You know, a simple rubber craddle to sandwich the two lights and keep them alligned and then a velcro strap to cinch them together would be a real quick and reversible docking mount. 

YC,

I spoke with PK shortly after this was posted and he has experimented with the T slot (no surprise there) and one part he came up with was a bike mount.

I think one short coming to the T slot is the need to remove the O-ring for insertion and removal. A low profile adapter might be useful that would say be the SF mini "T" on one end and say the T profile of a camera strobe on the other. This would allow you to leave the adapter on the light and use the larger strobe T for quick mount and dismount to other devices. An E1e (say 1W SE Luxeon mod) or KL1 joined to a turbo would be a cool combo. The E1e would be turned on and you would hold the combo by the turbo with thumb on turbo for the needed extra blast. I was so impressed with the A2 with the ability to go to high beam with the push of a button. This piggy back arraingement is a poorman's solution and look at the bonuses! You have back up with two independent light systems. Besides, as a flashaholic, what can be better than having a flashlight in your hand? Yup, having two flashlights in your hand


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 17, 2002)

At the other LED end of the spectrum, a piggy backed 1W and 5W combo. It would be cool if a flip up bexel socket were mounted on the turbo bezel. Flip it up and insert 1" OD bezel of Ex or KL1 and clamp.






In the mean time, a quick temporary docking via a delrin cradle and velcro watch band. The cradle keeps the two lights alligned and secure. Holding the turbo power pack, the E1e is not in the way.

- Don


----------



## Darell (Nov 18, 2002)

I've now seen these in person, and I'm afraid. Very afraid.

And Dangee - don't let Don try to pull one over on you. Not only does he have a forge, he also dabbles in smelting. In fact, I was probably 20 feet down the driveway when I fist smelt 'im yesterday.


----------



## Graham (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, credit where credit's due - I came up with this kind of idea *ages* ago...






See? LED and E2, together. Um, well, its on a cap, and its not fixed, and its an Infinity instead of an Arc AAA, and it doesn't look cool like Dons does, but apart from that its almost the same, right? Right?





Graham


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 18, 2002)

OK Graham,

You win! So the TID goes on your E1 and then when you go in for the field mouse kill, you do a head Butt??









- Don


----------



## Graham (Nov 18, 2002)

If I put a TID on this my wife would probably make me do the mashed potatoes..





I need to make a strap so I can wear my M4 on my head - then I can wear that when door to door people come around..

Graham


----------



## Doug S (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Consider the possabilities! NVG's, IR Arc AAA and the TID on the KL1 bezel (yes it fits). Hunting field mice was never easier! Locate them with the stealth of the IR and then blind and bag them with the KL1. Yup, I think it's time to quit my day job..................
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Wait a minute. I find that cleaning and skinning squirrels is more effort than the meat justifies. No way you will find me dressing field mice.


----------



## Graham (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't think dressing field mice would be nearly as hard as getting the little shoes on their feet...





Graham


----------



## Wits' End (Nov 18, 2002)

Doug S it isn't for the meat it's the pelt.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 19, 2002)

Now you guys have done it....... I just got a call from the abused varmit hotline folks! Seems the TID now must be soft rubber and they are encouraging catch and release. 

Witsend,

I give the pelts away but I keep the claws for my necklace.
Not no more, thanks to you guys.





Where's the topic police when you need them?

- Don


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 19, 2002)

*giggle* *giggle* .... can't stop those laughing tears... Dudes!


----------



## Light-Headed (Nov 19, 2002)

I agree hotfoot......you guys are killing me. 

By the way....don't throw the meat away after you field dress a mouse for the pelt. Cut it up into little squares and put it in your freezer to help keep drinks cold. Only problem is.....I've never been able to find the mice cube trays that are suppossed to be designed for this very purpose.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 25, 2002)

Back on topic, kind of, can I get a TID for this rig?






With our new toxic waste dump near by, the mice are getting bigger! Unfortunately, only about half of them glow on their own............................


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 25, 2002)

holy crap! you are insane don!

i hope that hole on the side isn't for attaching more flashlights...(actually, i hope it is



)

i suppose these won't be sold at the sandwich shop?


----------



## Josh (Nov 25, 2002)

This is getting out of hand


----------



## Darell (Nov 25, 2002)

That Z mount could be the basis of a really sexy handlebar mount, Don! That is too cool. We need to get PK to put two of the T-slots on each light so you can keep on stacking indefinitely.


----------



## Graham (Nov 25, 2002)

Don, you're a bad, bad boy.


----------



## Darell (Nov 25, 2002)

Back off, Graham! It is MY turn to spank him.

Hmmm. It is obviously too late to be posting things in a public forum... G'night.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 26, 2002)

OMG..these creations are insane!!! McGizmo very creative work!


----------



## robstarr-lite (Nov 26, 2002)

aah heck - i came up with very simple dual design
that anyone could make using those "Nite Ize's lite clamps, [ nowhere near McGizmo's superb workmanship ], but don't know how to post a pic yet-sorry

Hello Whistler - do you still have some of those pics i sent you last month? --could ya post one (or 2)-thxs


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm not sure if anybody has done this yet but I made an inexpensive quick release light for my shotgun and my AR-15, I had an extra set of Leupold QR 1" rings and single bases, these are the "Quick Release" types that have a small lever to attach and release. The diamater of the M2 Centurion is perfect for the 1" rings, I mounted a base on my Remington Model 11 and my AR-15 and the M2 with the P61 can be swapped between the two. had to dremel the foreguard a little on the .223 but worked great on the wood stock of my old but very customized Model 11 with a littled filler and screws, when the light is off the base is hardly noticed.
BTW the ring can be left on the M2 just under the end of the clip, and thinking again you could mount bases say on a hard hat, power tool, spring clamp, etc. Especially nice for a hard hat with the KL3 LED module.

Am I Posting This In The Right Forum?????


----------



## Kirk (Nov 26, 2002)

McGizmo,
You know, people with good tools, lots of talent, and the imagination to use both, JUST SUCK!





Kirk


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Nov 26, 2002)

If only we had more time and a little more funds.......


----------



## robstarr-lite (Nov 26, 2002)

ok - i think i figured this out- here is one pic of my dual mount- excuse me if this does not work thx- seems i can only post one pic in the post,
any tips appreciated!





i designed this cause i got excited with my new lights and i had nothing to do that evening

enjoy


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 26, 2002)

nice robstarr! it looks just like the nitrolin. what is it?


----------



## Bright Scouter (Nov 26, 2002)

McGizmo,

Ya know, if'n y'all ever decides to make up some more dem E1/Arc mounts, I'd be pleased as punch if'n you'd let me take some of 'em of'n your hands.


----------



## robstarr-lite (Nov 26, 2002)

its a SF G2Z wP61- yup.... 20 minutes...with the clips the lights shap on and off pretty easy for different config,, works with LS in the 123 Pkg and G2 or the kl1 with a G2 or G2Z. i just used a bench grinder to trim off one side and i nut and screw with a star washer...holes allready in the clip mold - simple ( & fun )


----------



## BradN (Nov 27, 2002)

Here's my version, 2 Photons held together with an aluminum screw. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Josh (Nov 27, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## yclo (Nov 28, 2002)

Here's my shot at it:





E1e with Lambda Copper Pill
M3 with HOLA

Could possibly be the first one that can be operated one-handed?

E1e has my own clickie mod which can be activated with my thumb when holding the M3 in combat grip.

-YC


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2002)

Cool mod yclo...


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 28, 2002)

YC, even ye olde McGizmo would be proud.... very cool indeed!


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice mods guys! Yeah Hotfoot, That YC is something else! I switched my bracket to a Cyan over under but didn't photograph it yet. The syringe grip adds big time to the ergonomics and YC has nailed with his mod!





- Don


----------



## lemlux (Nov 28, 2002)

The main reason Darrell thinks Don has an aluminum smelter is because of the Electricity required to run one.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 28, 2002)

OK, Below is the final home of the bracket:






YC, These two lights both have clickies too.








Off to turkey feed and then some more goofing around





- Don

PS. Portable forge runs on used 123 cells


----------



## hotfoot (Nov 28, 2002)

Egads...


----------



## yclo (Nov 28, 2002)

Ah, but I see a slight problem if you want to hold your light in the grip I'm showing in the picture.

There's a little bit missing from your combat grip rings for the clip.


----------



## McGizmo (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## SUREFARC (Feb 13, 2003)

You guys are incredible!!!


----------

